# Deerdude's El grande



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok here it is my first attempt at a el grande did'nt have a pen mill so i had to do it by eye so tell me what yall think be truthful !!!!!!!!!

Plus i had a little help from the El Grande master big Jim !!!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Pen blanks*

Here's those other boards i cut should make some awsome pens!!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

looks **** good to me, the black pops on that wood


but we need to work on your photo skills lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whew !!!!!!... I kinda feel like I've 'given birth'...:tongue: 


Looks Fantastic, DD... See !!!! I toldya there wusn't nuthin' to it.:smile: 


Now....go blow another five bucks and get a pen mill..Dunno how you got it squared up without one... You can put the mill in your drill press..put the blank in the vise and it's a real snap to square 'em up..(and ask for an instruction sheet next time you're buying kits..LMAO)

REALLY nice lookin' pen...and I don't pass out compliments easy..


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I don't even know what a pen mill is, but it looks like you did just fine without one to me! On the other hand, any excuse to buy a tool, is a good excuse!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is a pen mill. You use it to trim the ends of the blank after you put the tubes in. It squares up the ends so they will fit better.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pen's*



bill said:


> looks **** good to me, the black pops on that wood
> 
> but we need to work on your photo skills lol


I know and i have a good camera nikon d200 gota figure it out because these pictures don't do them justice!!!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Whew !!!!!!... I kinda feel like I've 'given birth'...:tongue:
> 
> Looks Fantastic, DD... See !!!! I toldya there wusn't nuthin' to it.:smile:
> 
> ...


Yea they sold me the bottom part and said the top would fit it but it won't.Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*



Bobby said:


> Looks good to me.


Thanks Bobby i just had a good teacher !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is an awsome looking wood. Makes beautiful pens as you have shown. I would have had a hard time cutting it up for pen blanks though. That is some beautiful grain and wood. Great job.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pen*



slip knot said:


> That is an awsome looking wood. Makes beautiful pens as you have shown. I would have had a hard time cutting it up for pen blanks though. That is some beautiful grain and wood. Great job.


The one i cut did'nt look that good until i cut it it's not the one i posted.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

If your camara has a "macro" setting, use it for close ups. Pics will be clear.

later, biggreen


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great looking pen DD. 
Those Grandes have such a nice feel to write with.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

When I saw the title "Deerdude's El Grande," I made my wife turn her head. LOL. Imagine my relief when it was a pen.... and a real beauty!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*bEAR HIDE*



bear hide said:


> When I saw the title "Deerdude's El Grande," I made my wife turn her head. LOL. Imagine my relief when it was a pen.... and a real beauty!


Now that there's funny i don't care who you are LMAO


----------

